# HP confirms Nvidia flaw hits desktops



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/230097/has-nvidia-problem-hit-hp-desktops.html

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...044&cc=us& dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------

